# How many eggs do P's lay?



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Just thought of that now, I wonder..


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Well my estimate is around 2000 or so. About half might make it to start swimming, but at the end youll only have so many left, of course the more dominant of the fry cause they eat the less dominant. I sold 2 dozen to the lfs 3 weeks ago and they only have 5 left due to the munchies.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

ooh ic, wow 2000. I guess ts good they must lay that much due to most not surviving. Thanks for the input.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

hm how much did you sell 2 dozen fry's for?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Its probually more then that.....


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Ya ive had a double batch before from 2 females and a male the whole bottom of the fry tank was glowing orange. 1.25$ a piece. Not much but hey your making money off of your fish now thats cool.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

haha niceeeee.


----------

